# PowerMax bulk



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I can get Roundup PowerMax for a real good price bulk in a tote 250 gallon package. Some of the ball packaging I used before it was a pia to get it out of the container measure it out. The tote has a valve on the bottom some people would lift it up tapping into a jug and fill 5 jugs and poured into their sprayer. I would also Imagine a pump with a meter on is very pricey. Anyone have any experience getting product from a 250 gallon tote and accurately measuring it and putting it into a sprayer


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a pump with a meter. Expensive up front but it nearly pays for itself on the first tote purchase. I've already emptied 5 bulk tanks this season so it's way money ahead. Bulk pricing here is $3-7 a gallon cheaper and even on the low end your saving $800 on a tote and I think the pump was only $700 is with the meter.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ditto here, we actually have a smaller round up tote we use with pump. Fits on the truck better than a 250 gallon tote. We just grab it with a forklift and fill the smaller one.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I also have one like mlappin speaks of, holds 120 gallons and has pump built into tank lid. Very handy and it generally stays on the flatbed


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I also have one like mlappin speaks of, holds 120 gallons and has pump built into tank lid. Very handy and it generally stays on the flatbed


I would like to buy a tank like that the dealer gives me one to loan for when I spray halex gt , they wont give me one for powermax . I like that idea mlappin


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a tote tank with the valve adapted down to garden hose fitting. Cost about $15 for the fittings at Paul B. A short piece of hose into a container and you are good to go. Once the tote gets down to less than quarter you usually have to lift the tote up in the air so the container is low enough...


----------

